# New Slogan anyone?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm sorry, but the Big Apple is so boring. We just got a new coach, some new young athletic players it's time to get amp! Can we get a new slogan? What do you guys think?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Generate some ideas and then start a poll with the choices.

Once you have a consensus, I'll make sure it gets changed.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Well last year was "All Ball" but it was anything but that. Now we've got Brown here, hopefully to bust some arses, so I'd say it should be...

"All BallBusting"


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This is what I got for now, I'll think of some others. Tell me if you guys are interested:

"Rebuilding Is Not An Option"
"No More Easy Baskets"
"The Defense is Back"
"Back to Respectability"
"All Heart"
"One Ball One Dream"


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I like "One Ball One Dream" the best out of those :clap: My friend recomended "Play hard or dont play at all" but thats played out so I like One Ball One Dream" the best so far.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

With This Group of all shoot-no d Gunners, how about:

"Got Balls?"


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

The Mecca of Basketball , thats what it should be .

Some playful ones

One Ball & 2 Nuts with 1 ball (Starks & Brown)

Zeeks Geeks

Knick these Bopper

The Greatest Place in the Universe

The Center of the Galexy & All of Eternity

The Cheesecake Factory (In honer of Steph)

Screwing The Suns out of talent for the past 3 years

The James Gang (For Dolan)

The Offical home of the Living God & most perfect Human Being on the Planet next to Don Mattingly Trevor Ariza favorite site 

Just Basketball Just NY

Welcome back (For Kotter & Brown)

Layden's & Tapscott's Need not Apply

The Offical Home of Hating on Charles Smith


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Quills said:


> The Mecca of Basketball , thats what it should be



yep, i second this


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I have stock in "The Cheesecake Factory."


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm going to make a poll so if you have any other suggestions...please reply.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I've notice something...this board is the slowest board on the entire site. What in the world is going on? We just got a new coach, and trying to bring the youth movement to this team..and we only have approx. 4 regs posting. Check out the Nets/Bulls/Laker/Heat boards...they are all over there like white on rice. I think I have to recruit my fellow Knick fans to spice things up.


----------



## TheKnicksbiggestfan (Aug 10, 2005)

How about we keep then name until we accomplish something.


----------



## TheKnicksbiggestfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I've notice something...this board is the slowest board on the entire site. What in the world is going on?



The reason for that is that we tend to resolve our desputes quickly, if there is a dispute at all. Something you'll notice about this board is that people who are complete idiots are entirely absent from the regular posting group. When there is debate it long, fact filled, and often results in a quick resolution. Most of the time people are in accord, so unless you like seeing yourself talk, there really isn't that much reason to post.


Don't mistake lack of posts for lack of knick love though.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

TheKnicksbiggestfan said:


> How about we keep then name until we accomplish something.


Yea we got a new HOF head coach and some new young players....how about that for starters?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Kitty said:


> This is what I got for now, I'll think of some others. Tell me if you guys are interested:
> 
> "Rebuilding Is Not An Option"
> "No More Easy Baskets"
> ...


I like that one.
Either way, "The Big Apple" definately needs to be changed. It's too dull.


----------



## aight (Jun 17, 2005)

*BASKETBALL!!!!*


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

something not too serious. how about 

NATE THE GREAT! NATE THE GREAT! if he really blows up.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What about somthing like "The Future is Now". That kind of symbolizes the wait for a good team that we have waited. Besides that I still like "One ball one dream"Those are my two votes


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Overpaid, Overcoached, overated.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

^^^we could say the same thing about your team, buddy. love to see chuckwan walker, and "white chocolate" play team basketball.

and please, think about 1999 for a second, we took your only legit team outta the playoffs, so stay off my forum


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

fftopic: Whats "Overcoached" mean anyway? fftopic: 

Anymore ideas anyone??


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

-New York Knicks: The Few, The Proud, The Overpaid
-We Get Paid A Lot More Than We Deserve *(This is my fave)*
-Jerome James Is In The House
-We Don't Have Allan Houston Anymore
-Good-bye Allan Houston
-Allan Houston Who?
-Zeke _is_ a good GM


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Lol didnt like any of those chan :angel:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Overpaid, Overcoached, overated.


ity: 

You're team just better win that ring next year, otherwise that slogan will fit your team quite nicely. As far as I'm concerned, Shaquille "I break down at the end of the season O'Neil", Jason "I can't play defense to save my life" Williams won't help you in that department. Win a title first..before you start trash posting in here.


----------

